# WWxBB, WW, SS. Doin' it in the dirt.



## Reverend Willis (May 19, 2006)

Hey y'all. I've been lurking around and decided to add my WW grow to the diaries. I've noticed several folks are growing WW and wanted to watch them all together.

This is my 3rd grow since getting back to farming after nearly 20 years away. I have a growbox - 4' wide x 1' deep x 3' high. It used to be a bookcase at school. I enclosed it and painted the inner surfaces white. My lights are (2) 125w hortilux bulbs from EzHydro. I use BOGs soil recipe with GH Flora Nova nutes and epsom salt. I keep it simple. 
I also have 2 momboxes made from bedside stands. They are 1.5 sg ft each and are quite helpful to have.

IN the garden... from Female Seeds
White Widow @ 32 days
Skunk Special @ 32 days
White Widow X Big Bud @ 40 days
Master Low by Mdanzig @ 40 days
Blue Mystic (Nirvana) mom for clones
10-12 clones in the clone room - wwbb, BM

This is my first adventure with cloning. I began a few weeks ago and have already used several methods... water cloning, in jiffypeats, seed starter soil mix, and water bottle cloning. They all work so I'll mix it up and see what we get.

The first pic below tells a lot about my growing style. I use LST and keep my plants low and bushy. The wwbb is shown on day 18. It has been the most vigorous of the female seed plants. 
Pic 2 shows how bushy the wwbb is now.
Pic 3 Tasty doobage from the last grow.
Pic 4-5 are the plants in the clone room.

Good to be here. Good to share grow info. Good to learn.
Rev


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2006)

*Whats up Rev. Well it sure looks like ya know what your doing. That is a nice setup you have there and your plants look very healthy. You got yourself one nice looking grow going. Great job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard "Reverend". Always nice to have a 'man o' the cloth' around. Never know  when we might be in need of some _divine intervention_.
Nice pics, lookin' forward to your input.


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

Nice lookin plants/setup RW, lookin forward to seein ya around.


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2006)

Great!!!!!

My next seed batch is going to be Blue Mystic. Can't wait to see this grow. 

Can you give us a quick smoke report on the Blue Mystic?


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. Good to be here. I've been watching you guys with some grows and I see there are no slackers in this crowd. I still have tons of stuff to learn. My last 2 grows were more productive than anything I had grown in the past under regular fluoros.
Thanks, Insane. Love the avatar. Hick, I am a man of the cloth with the Church of the Divinely Disinterested. TBG, I'm feeling my way through this grow stuff. I have incorporated as many good ideas as I can. Glad to have a guidance counselor/grower/guru available. 

Mutt - You asked about a Blue Mystic smoke report... It has been drying and curing for a month and it is smoothe smoking. If you have several BM plants, you'll probably get 2 phenos. The taller pheno has a nice blueberry scent during the grow but it turns to a sweet, lemony citrus that is nice tasting. It has also grown more potent with the curing.
The short pheno has none of flavorings of the tall pheno. It just tastes like good dope. However, the buzz hits much heavier than the tall. I took a big hit and it made my brain swell until it exploded. One of my eyeballs rolled away down the street and I was blinded in the other eye. So, yeah, it's a good smoke. I highly recommend it. The grow reports I've read give it a solid 8 of 10. Besides, if you can't trust a preacher, who the hell can you trust.
The BMs started in hydro and had bad root rot at 4 weeks so I cut their roots and transplanted to soil. They never missed a beat. I had 3 females that produced 2.3 oz of good bud. I was pleased with that considering the root surgery and being plunged into a dirt bath instead of water. They also like nutes. I kept a tall pheno BM and will be using a few of her clones during this grow.

I'm sure all that ramblin' was more than you wanted to know. I get stoned and ramble. So, shoot me.
Rev


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2006)

*Rev. with a grow like that you can ramble all you want my friend. That is some fine looking bud you have right there. Damn that looks gooood.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

nice pics....you got some nice strains there too ....definitely gonna be watching this one


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 19, 2006)

The pix below are the subject of my question. Can you see the roots in the bottle? Aren't roots damaged by light? Should I tape them over to block out the light?
When these and other clones get big enough, they'll go into 2 litre plastic bottles. 
I learned quickly from my trial run with hydroponics that roots in hydro need to be kept in the dark. It would stand to reason that would be the same in soil. I've had a brainstorm. Maybe that's why plant containers are opaque and not transparent. Uh-oh. I'm starting to think again. Time for my medication. Did I answer my own question successfully?


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2006)

Yep, I think you answered it all on your own. roots hate light. 

Thanks again for the smoke report. those are some beauties. Also thanks for the harvesting tips.


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 23, 2006)

The plant update pix for today are the WWxBB at 46 days of 18/6. I'll be slipping the 12s to them in 2 days and we'll see if indeed females pop out. These are not an auto-flowering variety so we'll cross our fingers.

The other 2 Female Seeds --> Skunk Special & White Widow are very healthy but are nowhere as vigorous as this plant. One of the blurbs I read from a seed guru mentioned ~ to expect this hybrid to be quite vigorous. She's been trained to stay low with my colorful magic pipe cleaners. There are a lot of bud sites getting ready to show their stuff. She is only 5 inches tall and ready to explode (I hope) with growth. She's never been topped. I bent her over and have been tying off the side branches to make them grow horizontally until flowering. Each branch is anchored to the edge of the pot in a different direction until there is a bushy carpet of bud sites. {pic 1} 
Next update I'll show pix of the SS, WW, and Master Low.

The MLow seed (an auto-flowering variety) popped the same day as the wwbb so it is 46 days ---> headin' for a harvest at 63 days. The smell is something different. I haven't grown that many times so I'm still searching for a description of the odor. Okay, I'll take a stab at it. The smell is somewhere between 93 octane gasoline and Extra-Strength Listerine. I'll harvest her in 17 days and cure it so we can see how this high-octane mouthwash smokes.
That's all my lies for tonight. Be back at you later.
Grow big
Rev


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*Damn Rev. i love the way you got those babies tied down making a nice even canopy. Cant wait to see those babies really fill out and start budding. It's gonna be nice. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

Lordy, lordy, lordy...hi Rev, your grow looks great btw. I also put my seeds in clear cups until of course it was pointed out to me that i was wrong...again   I'll tag along for the ride as well.


----------



## Zarnon (May 23, 2006)

It's not so much the roots won't grow in light,  it's that you invite a lot of light lovin' organisms to the table.   Roots love O2 and when you get stuff like algae growing in there it will compete for it.  

Plus black just looks cooler.


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 23, 2006)

Hey Grunster - Yeah, those suckers are tied way back. I don't know if I can still call it LOW Stress Training. They do look healthy.

GDGirl - Hey. Perhaps we qualify as poster children for "How Not to Clone." 
Some of my clones look unhappy like they got nute burn (they've only had plain water) when they went into the seed starter soil. My understanding was clones can withstand more nutes than a seedling (within limits of course). I'm still searching for a non-burning, _happy medium_. Yuk yuk. {see pic 1-2}

Zarnon - Yeah. The roots don't need to be in that petri dish. I've solved the problem by slipping them into solid blue cups to block the light.

Pictures 3 & 4 illustrate the LowStressTraining I am using. Once the branches are long enough to reach the edge of the pot, they are anchored to one of the many holes drilled around the pot. Now they can start growing vertically! It's just a different method of Scrog without a net. An even canopy is the desired result of all this bondage & domination.

Now, to answer the question -- *Why grow such short plants?*
CFL lights do not penetrate very far like HPS & MH. There is a big drop-off in efficiency as you move further away. That is why I grow a low bush and keep a lot of the plant lighted and growing evenly. Gotta run. My dog had chili for breakfast and is running me out of the room.
Grow sideways
Rev


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 26, 2006)

Hey all. While I let the big plants veg, I've been killing clones. I could do a whole thread on How to Kill Clones - Rev style. If any of my clones _should_ survive -- they will be placed in the grow rotation after the current ones flower for 8-9 weeks. They will go into 2 liter bottles for their time in the growbox. But, that's another grow down the road.

My veg is done for the 3 plants in the growbox...the WWxBB vegged for 7 weeks. The WW and the SS have vegged for 6 weeks. So, it's time to turn the lights down low and get busy with some flowering.

_White Widder w/Big Butt_ {pic 3} This girl is all over the place. She is rarin' to be turned loose so she can grow straight up. This one remains the most vigorous of the 3. LST only was used. No topping. Rev's Magic Pipe Cleaner Therapy used. Despite a gazillion bud sites, this plant is still under 6 inches. 

_White Widow_ {pic 1-2}  I attempted FIM for the first time with this girl. I added a pic showing the FIM cut and what it did to other branches. If anyone out there has a good explanation of FIM, please feel free to post.

_Skunk Special_ {pic 4}  *This one is sick right now*. 2 days ago I gave _ALL_ my plants and clones a normal watering with Superthrive added to their water... no nutes. Everyone - LARGE and SMALL- enjoyed the Superthrive but this plant. I have no idea why she tried to crap out like that. I sat her in the tub and gave her a good enema. I sent her to bed without supper and she's looking better today. She doesn't want another enema.

*Bottom line at day 49*
_*I dunno.* The WW & SS have never really taken off like the WWBB did. Maybe it's just these 2 seeds? I have a couple more of each. I'll see how these finish up and then re-evaluate these seeds. _


----------



## Insane (May 26, 2006)

Nice lookin plants you got there Willis, that WWxBB sounds like a killer combo, can't wait to see these once they've packed on some bud!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2006)

*Damn those babies are looking great. I like your pics showing what you did to your plant. Your doing a great job and like Insane said i can't wait to see some buds on those babies. *


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Insane, Mr. G. I flipped them to 12s today so we will see some buds soon (fingers crossed). Let's see if these Female Seeds are really girls. The WWxBB looks to be a winner so far. She's been showing some pre-flowers so let's see how she does in flower. I'm not sure if Female Seeds will offer this hybrid again. My experience with store-bought seeds is limited. I smoked WW once and loved it. Have either of you gentlemen smoked Big Bud before?

*???? Anyone have wisdom about Superthrive to share?*
The Skunk Special is still in the corner recovering from her "Superthrive" treatment. My Master Low plant also didn't like the Superthrive either. It has burned leaves too. _{I'll add some pix when the lights come on}._ 

All of these plants have been receiving nutrients (half to full strength GH Flora Nova) since week 3 and haven't had a problem yet. This was my first attempt at using Superthrive. I think it will be a good addition to the feeding schedule once I learned the proper dosage. I'll dial it back a notch or two and try again later.
Have a good Memorial Day weekend everyone. Be safe. Grow big.
Rev


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 2, 2006)

I flipped my lights to 12s in my growbox for the WWBB, WW, and SS. Right now, the wwbb and ss are recovering from the Superthrive incident. I'm too embarrassed to put pix up yet. The wwbb lost about 50% of its fan leaves and the skunk about 75%. They turned brown and crispy. Oddly enough the WW didn't take a noticeable hit. A couple of other growers have related similar ST horror stories but dialed the dose way back. One drop per gallon of water is plenty. Geez, that stuff is really concentrated. 

So, while I'm waiting for my plants to take off flowering, I'm practicing my cloning skills to prepare for growing budsicle in 2 liter bottles. I've tried water cloning, straight to dirt, jiffy peat, rooter plugs, humidomes, and seed starter soil. I can kill clones in any medium. 

My clone box overheated yesterday due to a spike in outside temps and baked a couple of clones. I have about 20 clones at various stages of growth. I've been cloning mostly my Blue Mystic mom and the WWBB. Tonight, I managed to get a couple clones from the WW and one from the SS. 

This is a pic of a BM clone. I cut one of the lower branches from the BM while it was in flower @ 6 weeks. I cloned it and it is beginning to show signs of new growth. The future looks bright.
Rev


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 8, 2006)

I've added some pix to show my sick plants. I made them sick with Superthrive as I mentioned before. I flushed everyone about 7-10 days ago and have been letting them dry out completely before giving them more plain water. 

Pic 1 is the Skunk Special. It never really 'took off' and then got the superthrive mistreatment. I'm toying with the idea of sizing it back down to a smaller pot and letting it rest in the mombox until it is healthier. What do you think? Pros? Cons? It might make a good clone donor after awhile. For right now, it is superfried.

Pic 2 is the WWBB. This was my most vigorous plant. Now, it's struggling to make it. It has been flushed thoroughly but still has not recovered. _Over half the plant has died back and the branches are soft and floppy _- not at all like they were before the ST. 


The Master Low (pic 3) was 2 weeks from harvest when she caught the superthrive flu. The smell of the ML (before I killed it) was really spicy and unusual. I've got more of these seeds so I'll try growing it again. 
My ML mini-smoke report... the buds still had a nice smell but the ST gave them a slightly harsh taste. That's my guess since I've never grown or smoked it before. It has a kicky little buzz to the smoke. I had read that ML should have better potency than the regular Lowrider. I give it a solid 8 out of 10. It was super easy to grow and, ultimately, it was super easy to kill. 

LESSON LEARNED - Hey, don't screw around with healthy plants. 

This update focused on the Bad and the Ugly. Next time, I'll add pix of the Good --> WW. It somehow fought off the ST after I flushed it and seems to be doing well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

*Damn REV it's a real bummer to see your plants that way. Get rid of the ST i have seen some bad things done to plants from that stuff over the past 2 weeks.  *


----------



## Zarnon (Jun 8, 2006)

Rev: If you gave Superthrive in the reccommended dose (1 drop/gal) I doubt it is the culprit. I have give Superthrive from seedling to two weeks before harvest with every grow and never seen the type of burn you are showing.

I'm gonna go back through what you've been doing and have my friend take a look at the pics when he comes over. He's very dialed into soil/soiless grows.

I have seen threads where people put the blame on superthrive.  After a bunch of flailing around about Superthrive, it came out the guy was using a buttload of H Peroxide. 

I am not a big fan of Epson salts.  I almost killed my plants with it.  What str. are you using.  If you are using 'standard' dose I think it is terribly high and unbalanced.


----------



## skunk (Jun 8, 2006)

if your trying to save it i would not go and transplant into a smaller pot . you are already having a problem with burning you dont want to stress it out by transplanting to a smaller pot . ps if you are having fert burn from superthrive you are not giving the recomended dose as zarnon mentionen 1 drop per gallon.


----------



## rasta (Jun 8, 2006)

feel like joining your church reverend (sorry about your plant ),,,,see ya on sunday ,,p,l,r


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 8, 2006)

The Superthrive directions says _for most purposes, use 1/4 tsp per gallon. I dialed that back to 1/8 tsp but still burned them._ So, instead of one drop/gal, I used 1/8 tsp/gal. My bad - very bad. I simply misread the instructions and applied too much. 
I apply Epsom salts every 2-3 feedings. I use a tiny pinch only. 

I'm not adding anything to the plants' diet right now (other than plain H2O as needed). Rather than throw a bunch of stuff at the plants, I'm letting them recover on their own. That appears to be the best course of action. They have been flushed completely so I'll let them rest.


----------



## skunk (Jun 8, 2006)

i would not use epsom salt unless you are dealing with a magnesium defienciency. and if using epsom salt i believe the dose would be 1 teaspoon per gallon of water and a quarter tsp per bottle when foliage feeding. but only when needed unless you would like more problems like magnesium toxity.other than that gl with your grow and let us know how the bb/ww does ww is my favorite and many of my friends too.


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2006)

It's too late now, but 1 tsp of lime per gallon of soil(medium) in your mix, will cure magnesium defficiency problems from the start. Then there is no dealing with salts buildup from the epsoms.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 14, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> It's too late now, but 1 tsp of lime per gallon of soil(medium) in your mix, will cure magnesium defficiency problems from the start. Then there is no dealing with salts buildup from the epsoms.


I'm using BOGs soil recipe without the lime. I think I'll add that to the mix for the next go-round. That's the dolomite lime, correct? 
I was also wonderin' if I could borrow a rock to tie to the bottle of Superthrive before I send it for a swim.

The pix below are 3 weeks _after_ the ST overdose. I'm sure they'll bounce back once they get the ST out of their systems. They have been flushed twice -- 10 days apart with plain water. When they get dry next time, my plan is to give them half-strength Flora Nova Bloom. Before the ST, they were drinking full-strength nutes with no problems. 

The WWBB is looking much better. It lost multiple budsites that came from LST. They dried up and dropped off. At first I thought the WW had escaped the ST burn but it showed up a week or so later after the WWBB burn. 

The last shot is my beetle. I brought him in from outside and he's having a good time in the garden. I'm trying to find a few more cause I think he's lonely. I caught him humping one of my plants the other day. Hmm. Why does my smoke taste funny.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

*Whats up REV. The ladies are looking much better. Like your ladybug i have one in my garden as well. Someone told me there is a bug that looks similar to the ladybug but it eats your plants instead of other insects. Might want to keep an eye on that little bugger for a few days and make sure he's not eating your plants.  *


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 17, 2006)

OK, cowboys and cowgirls. We're back with healthier plants. After 21 days and 2 complete flushes, the WWBB and WW are bouncing back from the Superthrive overdose. I need to put a childproof cap on that stuff so the plants can't get into it again. Now that they are healthy again, I'm giving them half-strength GH Flora Nova bloom. 

Patience and plain water saved these plants. Water is easy to come by but patience is at a premium in this microwavable, fast-food, I-want-it-now-world. I guess being nearly 55 years old has given me a little patience. 

On to the pix. I have released the plants from the pipe cleaner bondage to let them grow north. As they begin packing on the flowers, I'll spread the canopy again to get light on the lower bud sites. Damn, I wish I had a low-wattage HPS to help them now. 
Pic 1 is the WW. It was a slow grower before the superthrive but seems to be picking up it's grow intensity. 
The next 3 pix are the WWxBB. It was all futched up by the ST. I'm glad it is looking good again. The hairs are popping out all over and it looks to be headed in the right direction. I think this is going to be a vigorous breed. 
The last pic is one of my 5 clones. They have been transplanted to 2 liter bottles during the last week and I put 3/5 under 12s. This pic is a Blue Mystic showing hairs. 

While the plants were sick, the cuttings I took from them would not grow. I have several WWBB and many BM clones but I don't have any WW. Even though the WW is 3 weeks into flower, I'm going to clone it so I can have it for future grows.


----------



## Witness (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Reverend. Love the LST work. Great pics, cant wait to c more. GG


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks, Witness. I hope it was low-stress and not high-stress training. I know the superthrive was stressful. Hope the girls don't go hermie on me. I know some other guys are growing WWBB right now and have had to pick the balls from the hermies. I'll sure keep my eyes peeled for that. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2006)

*Glad to here everything is getting back to normal with the ladies. They are looking ten times better then they did a few weeks ago. Great job bringing them back. *


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, BG. Now that they have recuperated, I'm getting excited again. They should be ready in 5 more weeks. I'm sure the nute burn stress will most likely cut into my yield but that's the way it goes. Besides some wwbb clones I have growing, I threw another wwbb seed in a pot and the seedling is about 2 weeks old and doing well. If the cloning projects go well, I might keep the new plant in a small pot in my mombox and use her for clones.

The WWxBB sure looks healthy (again). It would be considerably bushier with more budsites without the Superfry OD. I've got my eye peeled for hermie balls. Surely, with all the stress this plant has seen, it has every right to hermie. I consider this plant _easy to grow_ despite the problems caused by yours truly. I ran into a moderator from Female Seeds and he said it's all worth it at the end of the day because it is a sweet smoke. We'll see.

Here are more pix of the wwbb. The last pic is the WW.


----------



## Hick (Jun 19, 2006)

> Patience and plain water saved these plants. Water is easy to come by but patience is at a premium in this microwavable, fast-food, I-want-it-now-world. I guess being nearly 55 years old has given me a little patience.


heee hee...congrats on the turn around and kudos for your patiance , they're looking great.
Here ya go..


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 21, 2006)

Hick, is that a big lump of bear turds? (kidding, of course) Impressive. I'm still a newb in the hash area. I'm guessin' that is the "pre" hash stuff? Could you possibly give us a brief rundown on whatcha got there? 

The question I have is how much raw ganja material did it take to make those bear turds? And how much finished product will it make?

I hope one day to reach the level of growing required to have enough doobage to make some hashish. I smoked some reefer last weekend that tasted very hash-like but I haven't smoked actual hash since 1971. How sad is that. 
One day I hope to be able to drop a picture of bear turds on your thread... or at least some nice buds. We'll get there.


----------



## skunk (Jun 21, 2006)

rw ibet your tickeled that they made it good job. hey  BG i think i mightive seen 1 of those funny lookin bugs the other day in my garden it looked just like a lady bug with the exception of longer tentickles. however you spell that word lol .


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 21, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> rw ibet your tickeled that they made it good job. hey BG i think i mightive seen 1 of those funny lookin bugs the other day in my garden it looked just like a lady bug with the exception of longer tentickles. however you spell that word lol .


 
Yeah, Skunk. I was very glad they made it. I've been wanting to grow some WW after I smoked a joint of it not too long ago. We hate to see our babies get sick. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## skunk (Jun 23, 2006)

ww is my #1 strain it is the best in my opinion . but thc stats show g13 is #1 and ww is #2 with a comparison of 22%+ thc to 25%+thc going to the g13 but who in this forum can honestly say they have tryed the real g not me .my neighbor after trying my ww says that is the 2nd best he has ever tryed and i said well what was the #1 you have tryed he said g13 and i ask him what did it look like and he said it was black sticky and gooey lol. i said hell  that isnt g13 someone caked some hash on top of some sh-- weed lol.  so about 3 or 4 days later i made some hash and smothered some on the ww and ask him is this what it looked like and do you want to try some more he replied thats what it looked like and  nope last time i got too messed up .


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 27, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> so about 3 or 4 days later i made some hash and smothered some on the ww and ask him is this what it looked like and do you want to try some more he replied thats what it looked like and nope last time i got too messed up .


Yeah, Skunk. That's why we do it... to get too messed up. I'm lovin' it. I hope the WW & WWBB get me too messed up. I'll be studying "how to make hash" so I can make me some of that recipe.

I wanted to add a few pix tonight. The plants were moved out of the growbox and into my closet to accomodate the new 400w HPS. I also threw in one of my 125w CFLs to the center of the garden to help boost the bud production on the lower limbs. 

The adult plants were already 4 weeks into flower when I bought the new light so they won't stretch too much I'm guessing. The 5 clones are stretching. They range from 7" to 15" in heighth. In the yellow Solo cup is a WWBB seedling at 3 weeks old. It was looking yellowish so I gave it a very, very diluted dose of nutes. It should perk up uder the big light and start to grow. I'll move it into a 2 or 3 gallon pot this weekend. 

I'm also germing some seeds for next go-round. I have 3 Ice seeds from Nirvana and 6 Durban Poison x Skunk #1... the freebies from Gypsy. I gave them to a friend and he gave them back to me to germ for him. I'll be honest. Those sumbitches are hard as hell to germinate. (I've read) they require a warmer germing climate or a heating pad. I have them in my grow room (in total darkness) where it is very warm. The Ice seeds popped right away but the DPxSk is slow going. Wish me luck getting those out of the ground. I've heard from a couple of folks that have a mother of this plant and they say it is worth the work.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking great rev. That CFL you got is what i need, I only got four 48" 40watt full spectrum "argosun" flourescent tubes. Have you ever tried growing with just the CFL's? Anyway as i said looking great Rev, keep up the good work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*Whats up Rev. Your ladies and babies are gonna love the new light.   I have a Durbon Poison x Skunk #1 growing outside right now. Out of my free pack of 10 seeds i put 3 in germination and 2 sprouted and 1 didn't. I think it took about a week for them to germ. I have a grow journal on her if ya wanna check it out. Can't wait to see what she looks like when it's all said and done. Anyway keep up the great work and keep them pics coming.  *


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 28, 2006)

Ptbo_Stonerz said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried growing with just the CFL's?


Hey Stonerz. Yeah, I grew my last two crops with nothing but CFLs. They work fine but you'll get shorter plants and the buds won't be as dense. CFLs don't penetrate very far beyond the canopy (like an HPS) so the overall heighth is less. The buds are quite nice (I thought) but they are not as big as if they were under the 400w HPS. Here are some pix from my last crop of Blue Mystic. This is my first grow under the 400w so I'll see how much a difference it makes.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice crob Reverend keep up the good work!!


----------



## Insane (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey there Rev. Willis, those are some nice happy lookin plants, and some very nice lookin buds too


----------



## skunk (Jun 29, 2006)

hey reverend. how many lumens is that 125 putting out ?


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 29, 2006)

It puts out 8000. I was growing under two of these lights before I bought the HPS.

Here's where they came from...

http://www.ezhydrokit.com/


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 1, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Hey there Rev. Willis, those are some nice happy lookin plants, and some very nice lookin buds too


Thank you, Insane. They are happy buds now but they were in sad shape after the Superthrive. The best I can figure is they lost 3 weeks of critical grow time right around the time I threw them into 12s. After 4 weeks of flowering under my (2) 125w CFLs, I bought the 400w HPS and switched them over. 
The timing wasn't great but next grow they'll go under the HPS right at the beginning of 12s. The wwbb is 18 inches and the ww is about 14 inches. I'm not expecting much of a yield this time around but have plenty of clones to work with after I harvest the 2 big ones.
WWxBB is a new strain so I didn't know what to expect. The smell is heavenly and they are beginning  to get frosty with resin. The wwbb smells very citrus-like... a lemon smell. The WW doesn't have much of a smell yet. 
QUESTION...
I have 5 clones (in 2 liter bottles) that have been flowering and stretching for 10-14 days. A couple of them are really nice plants so I've decided to transplant them to larger pots (2 gallon) for their last 6 weeks.
_When is the best time to transplant these? Should I wait until the stretch is completely done before disturbing the roots?_
Thanks


----------



## skunk (Jul 2, 2006)

i would transplant them right away rev.i wouldve took them out of the bottles even befor they were  8 to 10inches tall and stuck them into 5 to 7 gallon buckets or larger if found 1 .


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 7, 2006)

The 400 hps has been in place for 2 weeks and I've been experimenting with it to see how close to the plants it should be. I researched that question and got responses  -- from 5 inches to 18 inches. 

Among the pix today are several shots of the WWxBB. They are at day 42 (I think the pix are day 35). Hmmm, musta been stoned. Say it ain't so, Rev, you hophead. 
My take on the WWxBB is that it is a very hardy plant. It still has 2 weeks to go and it smells so sweet. The smell is much like my Blue Mystics smelled, only better. I've been expecting to see a hermie ball or two but not yet. I asked another grower about his last crop of WWBB and he said it leans more to the WW in terms of the buzz. 
A couple of the clones in the pix are WWxBB. I guess I'm proud of these clones cause they are my first! I ain't a clone virgin no more! Whoo-hoo.

So, the perpetual garden has plants of different ages. The oldest are the *WWBB and the WW* at 6 weeks flower. They have done quite well in their recovery from the Superthrive poisoning but it took a lot out of them too. They were trying to flower and fight off the OD of vitamins at the same time. It's like trying to play in a 2 hour basketball game when you have mononucleosis. I should have kept them in veg until they were healthier but I made the wrong choice. Why do you think they call it dope.
After 2 thorough flushes ten days apart, they slowly got back to their nutes -- Flora Nova Bloom at full strength. I'm giving them one more shot of nutes in the next few days and will begin to flush sometime in a week or so. 
I have not looked at the trichs yet. I suppose I should pull out the ol' magnifier and check 'em out pretty soon. I might be inclined to let these go a little longer because of the lost time while they were in sick bay.

Next oldest in the garden are the clones - *3 BM and 2 WWBB* at 2 weeks flower. As I said, these are my first grown clones. I was thinking in terms of growing them in 2 liter bottles but decided to throw a couple of them in larger containers - 2-gal pots for their last 6 weeks of grow time. Since I had never grown clones before, I didn't expect them to be this large or vigorous. So, this was a happy surprise. 

There is a pic below of a _*WWBB seedling*_ that was vegged for 17 days and then put under 12s. Surrounding the WWBB are _*3 Ice plant seedlings*_ from Nirvana. I think they are 5-6 days old. 2 of them have those weird, mutant-looking leaves that indicate the mother plants were grown on another planet. I threw them under 12s as soon as they hatched. 

The youngest plant in the garden is a _*WW seedling*_. It popped two days ago and I'll leave it growing in the Mombox under low-watt CFLs for a few weeks. Also in the Mombox is the _*Blue Mystic mom*_. I've been getting quite a few clones from her. The last plant in there is a _*Skunk Special*_. It was cut down in the crossfire of Flora Nova and Superthrive. It was all but dead so I put it back in a smaller pot and it has survived. It has a couple of healthy, clonable branches so I will take those before long.

In the Clonebox... I'm trying to remember what's in there. I have 13 clones... a _*mix of BMs and WWs*_ at varying ages. The WW have proven to be the hardest of all of them for me to clone. I have 3 WW that look like they are finally gonna make it. I must have taken 15-20 clones from my WW plant over the last 2 months. All died while I was trying to become a better cloner.

I need to return with some pix of the WW and some of the younger clones. All is well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*That is a very nice garden you have there Rev. I like how you have a variety of strains going at the same time. We are gonna do that are next seed grow in the mean time we have 2 runs of White Widow clones left.   Great job Rev. *


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 7, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *That is a very nice garden you have there Rev. I like how you have a variety of strains going at the same time. We are gonna do that are next seed grow in the mean time we have 2 runs of White Widow clones left.  Great job Rev. *


Thanks, BG. I'm like a kid in a candy shop with the different strains I have going. And since I almost wrecked a few of them this grow, I decided to jump right back on the horse and grow 'em again.

I'm inspired by all you guys that can grow nice weed in a pile of rocks. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 8, 2006)

Rev Your kids look nice!!

its cool to have a strain variety!!!! (4 example)so when you feel like getting very high smoke WW and when you feel like to stay chillin smoke BM or Skunk Special!!!!
You know what i mean right?

mmm sorry i just smoked a little joint and i feel nice
lol


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 8, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> Rev Your kids look nice!!
> its cool to have a strain variety!!!! (4 example) so when you feel like getting very high smoke WW and when you feel like to stay chillin smoke BM or Skunk Special!!!!
> You know what i mean right?
> mmm sorry i just smoked a little joint and i feel nice lol


Thank you, Purp. One of these days I'd like to have a stash of each of those. But realistically, I'll smoke it up about 30 minutes after it is cured. When I grew many years ago (badly, I might add), I could choose between bagseed or bagseed. Now I can order up some of these fancy store-bought brands and play in the garden and smoke these nice strains until I am cross-eyed and stupid. Ain't life grand.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 8, 2006)

Here are pix of the WWBB and WW at 42 days flower. They are looking "okay." Nothing special, just okay in my twisted way of thinking. You can see from the leaves they got a snootful of something (ST) that didn't agree with them. It never totally left their system. It don't take no rocket scientist or proctologist to tell you they took one up the butt over that ordeal.

On a more positive note, you can see in the pix they both have nice growth and are getting frosty. I'll be growing their clones soon and we'll see how they do.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 8, 2006)

Pic #1 - 3 WW clones that I *HOPE* are gonna make it. I grabbed these clones when the plant was about 3 weeks into flower. I tried cloning it SEVERAL times before and they died within a day or two. I suspect the overall health of the plant affected the ability to get good clones from it. These were beginning to show hairs so they'll most likely need to re-veg. That's okay. I have plenty of other clones to work with right now.

Pic #2 - Six Blue Mystic clones are beginning to show a little growth so they'll go into a slightly larger pot soon. I'll leave them in the vegbox to thicken up before introducing them to the 400 hps. 

Pic #3 - More clones in the clonebox next door to the vegbox. The 3 WW are the ones from pic 1. In the back are 3 Skunk Special clones I started tonight. They came from the SS that almost died from ST. Then there are 4 more BM clones in humidomes that are only a few days old.

Pic #4 - This is my last WW seed. I only had 2/4 germ and grow. It looks good so far. 

I've done a lot of whining about killing clones but I've gotten better and now I have probably more clones than I need. I do have a couple of friends that I can gift with a clone. I received a pack of Durban Poison X Skunk #1 from Gypsy and gave them to a friend. He gave them back to me to germ for him because I told them they were tricky. I ended up not getting a single plant out of the 10 beans. SInce I killed his beans, I'll give him a few BM clones instead. He ought to like that.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 14, 2006)

I took the WW & WWxBB ladies to the bathtub tonight and gave them a thorough flushing in preparation for harvest in the next week or so. I checked the pH & PPMs before and after the flush. Both pots had a pH of 5.7. PPMs on one was 1200 and the other was around 1000. I was steadily increasing the nutes as they got closer to the end of flowering.
I also trimmed up some of the dead, yellowed leaves. Here are some shots of the 2 ladies.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Whats up Rev. The ladies are looking great and harvest is right around the corner. Damn man it doesn't get any better than that. Great job Rev. *


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks TBG. Yes, the fun is only beginning.

These are the "next generation" pics from the garden. I have set up a 125w CFL in the corner with a reflector. As you can see, there are 3 small seedlings snuggled up in front of it. They have been there under 12s since they hatched from their eggs.
Those are Ice by Nirvana. I pulled one last night - it was a male. I gave him the standard cigarette & blindfold and executed him. Don't need his junk around the women folk. So, 2 of the 3 are girls. He showed his stuff on day 17, they flashed their goodies on day 18. This is my first attempt at not vegging for at least a few weeks. I was kinda surprised they showed that soon.

The second pic is of various clones. I still have a couple of WW in there that are borderline as far as making it. I've never had luck cloning my current WW plant. There is also a Skunk Special clone and some BM.

The third picture shows some BM clones that are beginning to grow. I have 6 total. I've topped half of them so I can get some short and some tall plants. The ones that were topped are doing nicely and are sprouting secondary shoots. Also in the pic is a WW seedling at 9 days. I'll veg it for 3-4 weeks and then throw it under 12s. Right now I don't have space in the garden for anything else.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 16, 2006)

This set of pictures show some clones at 28 days flower. They may look pretty ordinary - hell, they might be ordinary, but they are the first clones I've ever grown so I'm happy with them. Another 4 weeks and they'll be ready for harvest. There are 2 WWBB and 3 BM (or the other way around). I started them in 2 liter bottles and planned to go the distance with that size pot. After they finished their stretch, I decided to give them a little more room for the final 5-6 weeks. Two went into 2-gallon pots and three got a home in 1-gallon pots. 

The third picture is of the BM mom. She has been a good little clone donor. I will continue using her until I have another mom or two.

The last pic is a WWBB. It was vegged 17 days and has been flowering for 28 days. I'm not going to LST this time around. The other thing I won't do is give it any Superthrive. To Live and Learn is good. To Live and Learn and Remember where you screwed up last time is also important.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2006)

*Your budding ladies are looking great Rev. The mother is also looking very healthy. What can i say but great job Rev.  *


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 18, 2006)

As you can see from the pictures, the 2 plants are both getting frostier by the day. This is day 52 of flower so they have a ways to go. I checked the trichomes on each and they are still clear to partly cloudy. There were hardly any amber spots. Obviously they won't be ready in 4-5 days. I'm thinking 63 days sounds riper than 56 days. The buds are still growing at a good pace. They've filled in pretty nicely.

I suspected the harvest would be pushed back a bit when the plants lost 3-4 weeks (to the Superthrive monster) during late veg/early flowering. They didn't get put under the 400w HPS until they were 4 weeks into flowering so... next harvest should have buds that went the entire 8-9 weeks under the HPS. I'm hoping for bigger/tighter nuggets of goodness.

I'm still waiting for my first "flawless" grow. I'll feel a lot better after I have 2-3 complete grows without doing something dumb. Gotta keep it simple until then.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*Whats going on Rev. You are not lying when you say the ladies were getting frosty. You should try taking your pictures with the flash on even if your light is on. I have found that taking a picture with the flash on really brings out the trichromes. Anyway you are doing a great job and harvest is just around the corner.  *


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 21, 2006)

I took some nice sample buds from each plant a few days ago and let them dry enough to be smokeable. I invited a friend over for dinner and buds today. She was crazy about the WWxBB immediately. "It hits you in the head real nice" was her assessment of the weed. She knows her weed. We'll know more when the full harvest comes. It does have a sweet tasty way about it. I thought it tasted lemony and smelled like berries. 

Tonight, I sampled the WW for the first time. I took a ride to a local park with my dog and we did some star gazing while I packed the pipe. I took 2 good hits and was blottoed. Toe up. Schnockered. Blistered. Wasted. Stoned. The WW is some serious weed. I've never hit anything like that before. It has a pleasant, smooth taste that goes down easy. 

The trichomes say it needs a little more time so I'm going another week and look at them again.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 25, 2006)

Professional Grade Marijuana. That's the White Widow. The nuggets from the bud samples are very hard. Nice tight buds. WW is a high-powered smoke (doh!) and the high is very pleasant, uplifting, and long-lasting.

I decided to make WW my smoke of choice for the day and not mix it up with other strains. After a day with the Widow, I am profoundly stupid. It knocked my weenie in the dirt. I am bombed. This stuff should be illegal. It is? Okay, good.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Aug 5, 2006)

Here are some of the last pix of the WWxBB and the WW. They went 70 days flowering. They kept getting fatter. The WW buds are nice and fat -- moreso than the wwbb. I have some nice fat buds from these guys. 
More on a smoke report after they cure a little while. 

There is also a picture of a WWxBB clone from the same mother plant I just harvested. The 2 clone buds were grown in 2 liter bottles and then put into one gallon pots for the last 5 weeks of flower (after the growth spurt was over). Does that sound like a good thing? I know I don't want to transplant/interrupt a flowering plant during the "spurt." I know lotsa folks that hate getting transplanted/interrupted duringa good spurt.

I was also wondering, if someone wanted to "cook" some cannabutter, would it make any difference if the weed was fresh and not dried? 
Inquiring minds get stoned and want to know these things. Anybody know?


----------

